# MLF test



## rhoffart (Nov 15, 2011)

My first malolactic chromatography test ... this stuff is fun. All three are in in a healthy MLF.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 15, 2011)

<!--if gte mso 9>
<o:OfficeSettings>
<o:AllowPNG/>
</o:OfficeSettings>
<!--><!--if gte mso 9>
<w:Word>
<w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>
<w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>
<w:Trackatting/>
<wunctuationKerning/>
<wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>
<wrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridVerticalSpacing>
<wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>
<wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>
<w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>
<w:SaveIfInvalid>false</w:SaveIfInvalid>
<w:IgnoreMixed>false</w:IgnoreMixed>
<w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>
<w:Compatibility>
<w:BreakWrappedTables/>
<wontGrowAutofit/>
<wontAutofitConstrainedTables/>
<wontVertAlignInTxbx/>
</w:Compatibility>
</w:Word>
<!--><!--if gte mso 9>
<w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276">
</w:LatentStyles>
<!-->

<!--if gte mso 10>

/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin-top:0in;
mso-para-margin-right:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;
mso-para-margin-left:0in;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:12.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;
mso-ascii-theme-fontinor-latin;
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-fareast-theme-fontinor-fareast;
mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;
mso-hansi-theme-fontinor-latin;}

<!-->





Ok, I kinda screwed up in
the very beginning and added too much Tartaric acid. Iâ€™m real glad I only added
half of what I calculated.</span>

</span>The PH tested at</span>

B1) 3.23</span>

B2) 3.27</span>

B3) 3.35 </span>

and the TA tested at </span>

B1) 7.97</span>

B2) 8.42</span>

B3) 7.82</span>

Here is my plan. They all 3
have very active MLF going so Iâ€™m going to let that complete. At this point I
will protect them with SO2. Then to drop the Tartaric I will Cold Stabilize
them for a period of time. Then I am going to cycle all three through the
barrel. If then if I still need to drop some acid I will add a touch of </span>Potassium Carbonate.</span>

Does this sound like a solid plan? Any
other recommendations?</span>


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok test two shows B8 and B10 is almost done, it looks like B9 still has a some work to do.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking good. How long has that dried?


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looking good. How long has that dried?



8 hours ... fan assisted


----------



## fivebk (Dec 4, 2011)

Could someone explain to us dummies how to read that test paper???

BOB


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 4, 2011)

fivebk said:


> Could someone explain to us dummies how to read that test paper???
> 
> BOB



Easy, to the left there are three acid samples. These are your reference points.
To the right I have my three wine samples. Depending the acid in the wine it will create a dot at the same level for the corresponding acid.
All three of my wines are high in tartaric ... creating a bright dot at the same level as the tartaric sample.
In MLF you are converting Malic to Lactic. So in my example I want no dots in the middle and brighter dots at the top.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

I will add that the conversion of Malic to Lactic is a semi-slow process that can takes a month or more depending on conditions (pH, temperature etc.) So its very normal to see the wine spots have a streaking smear in the Malic/Lactic area as it's in the middle of the conversion process. 
When its completely finished you will not have the long smear but mainly just a dot (or short smear) in the Lactic region.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

Was wondering how you got it so fully developed so fast!



rhoffart said:


> 8 hours ... fan assisted


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So its very normal to see the wine spots have a streaking smear in the Malic/Lactic area as it's in the middle of the conversion process.



Have you seen a test with one that is complete? I can't find an example


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

I just did a quick google search and found this one. I think this is about as "good as it gets".


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks ... I didn't see that one when I did an image search.
I'm thinking two more weeks and I'll be ready for the next step.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

LMAO.....
That search will turn up some mighty interesting images with nothing to do about wine making..........


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> LMAO.....
> That search will turn up some mighty interesting images with nothing to do about wine making..........



Yup,


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

Well your not supposed to put an _*I*_ in between the M and the L !!!!!!!!!!!</font></font>


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats just it, you don't have to! 
No one can spell any more............


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 11, 2011)

The brew belts seem to be working well. B8 and B10 had the belts on them. I'm calling B10 done. Moved that belt to B9.
I will be adding sulfites, racking and dropping B10 in the freezer for some CS.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good. I have a couple that still have active visual signs (bubbles), especially yesterday when the winery got up to ~70. I will probably do another test in a week or so.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 11, 2011)

All three in one post.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a note: The PH went up from 3.22 to 3.29 after MLF


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds about right.
Might go up a bit more with CS.


----------

